# FS\FT: African Cichlids, Thorichthys Pasionis all gone "please close thread"



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

*FS\FT: African Cichlids, Thorichthys Pasionis all gone "please close thread"*

Hello fellow hobbyist,

Thanks for looking at my post. I am a aquatic hobbyist and have some beautiful fish for sale. My Pseudotropheus socolofi, Maylandia Callainos, Metriaclima Pyrsonotos, Melanochromis Auratus african cichlids had babies. I also have some Thorichthys Pasionis that are coloring up nicely. I only feed my fish New Life Spectrum and brine shrimp. Prices are negotiable with larger purchases. Pick-up prefered. Deals given on MFF trios. Im located in Vancouver, around broadway and commercial sky train station. Just the weekend left till they are heading east for bulk sale. Will be available during the day 11am-4pm. And will check this post every half hour for updates.

Maylandia Callainos ( Blue Cobalts ) 1.5" - 2.5" $5.00 each

Pseudotropheus Socolofi ( Powder Blue Cichlid ) 2.5" $5.00 each

Metriaclima Pyrsonotos ( Red Dorsal ) 2.5" - 3.5" $5.00 each

Melanochromis Auratus ( Golden Mbuna ) 1.5" - 2" $5.00each

Thorichthys Pasionis ( Yellow Meekis ) 1.5"-2.5" $5.00 each, 3"+ $10.00 each

Items willing to trade for:
African Cichlid Trios
Aquaclear 50 filter media	
Aquaclear 70 filter media

Im located in Vancouver Around broadway and commercial sky train station.
Thank you for looking at this post
Private message me if interested to setup a time to view

Teal'c AKA Jason


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Last Chance to get these guys before they ship out east. Thanks to all who bought some fish of my fish. Hopefully they will be enjoyed as much as i have.

thanx

teal'c aka jason


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm. Sent. Buddy


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Buddiechrist said:


> Pm. Sent. Buddy


thanks buddie for the repeat business

teal'c aka jason


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello all,

this is the last week for these beautful fish before they get shipped out. thanks for all those who took time to see this post.

teal'c aka Jason


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

6 days left till they are gone. get them while you can.

thanks teal'c


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

hi all,

Last chance before these awesome fish are all gone. get them while the gettins good. Thanks to all those who helped me support my aquarium hobby, because we all know it aint cheap. Especialy when your running 8 tanks. 

thanks all
jason


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

all gone ,

thanks to all who bought some fish.

jason


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

the five I bought from you are doing well and are still all the same size. looking good.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

*Bought off me?*

who is this, real name please,

thanks



BigFatLyre said:


> the five I bought from you are doing well and are still all the same size. looking good.


----------

